# Downtown River Bassin!



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Fished on the Big O, in view of Great American ballpark and Paul Brown Stadium. Caught 9 bass, best 5 would go 12 lbs. Caught lm, sm, and spots. 2" shad were all over. Caught them on cb in 2-8' of water. 2 spots were 16" and bustin at the gut, filled with shad. Had a blast. Sure wish I was in a tournament that day, Friday. Caught several whitebass too, they were small. No hybrids.
Bassky


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

See attached photos of largemouth and spot.
Bassky


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

montagc said:


> What is this cb that you caught them on? Nice fish!


I think he was saying "cut bait," but I could be wrong...

A

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I think he means crankbaits 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, crankbaits. Shad color shallow divers, silver buddy and rattletrap.
Bassky


----------

